Can anyone suggest a good book or articles for hyperparameter optimization? - keyurparalkar
======
Zephyr314
Hi, I'm Scott Clark, co-founder of SigOpt (YC W15). We provide hyperparameter
optimization as a service.

We have some references to recent articles we've presented at NIPS, ICML, and
AISTATS here [1]

We also have a higher level technical blog here [2] (we recently did a series
of post on how uncertainty influences optimization in single and multi-metric
cases). We've also done some hyperparameter tuning blog posts with our
partners AWS [3] and NVIDIA [4].

All of these papers and blogs also contain references to other papers and
blogs that can help start you down your literature review. Hopefully this is
helpful!

[1]: [https://sigopt.com/research](https://sigopt.com/research)

[2]: [https://blog.sigopt.com/categories/in-
depth](https://blog.sigopt.com/categories/in-depth)

[3]: [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/machine-learning/fast-cnn-
tunin...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/machine-learning/fast-cnn-tuning-with-
aws-gpu-instances-and-sigopt/)

[4]: [https://devblogs.nvidia.com/sigopt-deep-learning-
hyperparame...](https://devblogs.nvidia.com/sigopt-deep-learning-
hyperparameter-optimization/)

